# Hold onto your hats!.......



## MonroesMommy (Nov 30, 2007)

Three of them are only 3 months old.This is just one of them.... :bysmilie: 
Impound Number: A3938216 . The other two are A3938215-Male, 14-Male

http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/LostFoundDe...imalID=A3938214

http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/LostFoundDe...imalID=A3938215

http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/LostFoundDe...imalID=A3938216

Impound Date: 
2/19/2009 
Sex 
Female -A3938216
Primary Breed: 
! MALTESE 
Age: 
0 Years and 3 Months 
Location: 
Lancaster

And.......
http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/LostFoundDe...imalID=A3935763
Impound Date: 
2/11/2009 
Sex 
Male 
Primary Breed: 
! POODLE MIN ( It looks more Maltipoo)
Age: 
2 Years and 0 Months 
Location: 
Lancaster 

And..#A3936068 >>http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/LostFoundDetails.asp?AnimalID=A3936068
Impound Date: 
2/12/2009 
Sex 
Male 
Primary Breed: 
! MALTESE 
Age: 
1 Years and 6 Months 
Location: 
Lancaster 

Its a pain to look them up but they're worth it. :bysmilie: 

I'm going tomorrow and Wens to see if I can bail them out. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

I would definitly try to get them out and contact a rescue as soon as possible! Those photos make me want to cry :bysmilie:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Feb 23 2009, 06:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732505


> I would definitely try to get them out and contact a rescue as soon as possible! Those photos make me want to cry :bysmilie:[/B]


Best wishes in your attempts!! Keep us updated.
Terri


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Good luck and YES please let us know. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This is getting to be totally outrageous! It makes me ill! They all are so upsetting but the little one leaning against the wall looks so frightened poor thing!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Babies!? Why are babies there? :smcry: this just isn't right.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

OMG, they all look so sad. I hope they get out of the shelter ASAP. Good Luck.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no, :shocked: how do babies end up at the co.dog shelter. I hope you can get them out.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

This is so sad...Good luck


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I looked at the Lancaster site in its entirety. There are a few others there they have labeled "terrier" that look the very least like Maltese mix. The pups - 3 mo. old - how? why? and $37.00!! It's hard to believe!! :shocked:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What really scares me with the Malts in shelters.. though of course I'd love to see them adopted... I worry ,direct from the shelter, as to who gets them. I think there is little to no 'screening of adopters'.. just pay the money and the pooch is yours. I so fear they'll not get into really good homes!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (MonroesMommy @ Feb 22 2009, 11:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732475


> Three of them are only 3 months old.This is just one of them.... :bysmilie:
> Impound Number: A3938216 . The other two are A3938215-Male, 14-Male
> 
> http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/LostFoundDe...imalID=A3938214
> ...


Please let us know how it goes. That little boy with his head down makes me so sad.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Have you or anyone telephoned about these little ones? I looked at the website, and they are not on the "adoptable" list - just the "lost and found" list--at least so far.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Good luck. Please let us know if you are able to get them.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

omg they are so little 

i hope you succeed! please update


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope they find foster homes quickly.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

They are so precious - and so young! I hate thinking of them in there at such a young age! Please let us know how it went.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Good luck. I hope these babies are rescued!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Madden @ Feb 24 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733514


> Good luck. I hope these babies are rescued![/B]


Babies never seem to sit in shelters too long...the ones that need 'rescue' are the older ones. Puppies are always the first to get snapped up.

Such a shame so many are going to shelters these days


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Looking for update on the shelter pups.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 24 2009, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733725


> Looking for update on the shelter pups.[/B]


I just called the shelter to ask about the five dogs listed in the OP

As suspected, the puppies are so in demand that there are 10 interested parties to adopt them and they will be having a drawing to see who gets them (I think they said Thurs)...

There is also someone tentatively on the adoption list for the malt listed last (who is currently being "evaluated"...the dog is being evaluated, I think)

The malt/poodle mix (2 years) still needs rescuing/adoption... here's the ID again : http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/LostFoundDe...imalID=A3935763

The older ones always have the hardest time getting new homes because they aren't 'cute little puppies' anymore... I really hope someone rescues him... looks so sad in that pic  (wonder if he could be a parent to the pups...maybe he and the other one [can't remember if it was a female or not) Anyway, positive thoughts and prayers that the maltipoo finds a great home soon


----------

